# HILFE für CAN BUS



## Winnie (29 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein größeres Problem, ich habe hier ein Gerät mit CAN-BUS, bekomme vom Hersteller aber keine Adressliste wo ich was finden kann. Was ich auf dem BUS finden könnte weiß ich aber. Nun ist meine Frage wie kann ich die Daten trotzdem auslesen. Gibt es jemand der damit Erfahrung hat ? Gerne würde ich diesen Problemfall (natürlich gegen erhlicher Bezahlung ) an jemanden weiterleiten der sich mit dem CAN-BUS besser auskennt. Sollte jemand Zeit und Lust haben diese Aufgabe zu übernehmen möchte er sich bitte melden.


Gruß Winnie


----------



## plc_tippser (1 Juli 2004)

Hi Winie,
was ist das für ein Gerät? Man muss wahrscheinlich Steuerworte zu dem Teilnehmer schicken und auf die Antwort warten. Ist den eigentlich das Protokoll klar? CAN open oder Device oder wie auch immer?

Du kannst mir auch Details per Mail schicken, wennste magst.

Grup pt


----------



## Runtime (19 Oktober 2004)

Kannst doch über die Buskonfig festlegen , in welchem E/A Bereich das Gerät liegt - oder was meinst Du ?

Die EDS-Datei hast du ja hoffentlich , oder ?


----------



## Winnie (20 Oktober 2004)

Nein, eine EDS Datei gibt es nicht, um das Problem zu lösen wurde mir von dem Hersteller jetzt ein Display verkauft welches auf den CAN Bus zugreift. Das Display wiederum hat einen Modbus über den ich nun an die Daten komme die ich benötige. Ich finde diese Lösung eine wenig dumm, denn warum soll ich den CAN Bus nícht direkt nutzen. Das Problem ist noch zusätzlich das der Hersteller quasi eine Monopolstellung hat und man nicht auf ein anderes Produkt zurückgreifen kann.

Gruß Winnie


----------



## Kurt (20 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
wenn es nicht so ein Geheimnis wäre um welche Gerätekombinationen es sich handelt, würde sich möglicherweise eher Jemand finden der sich für die Problematik interessiert.

kurt


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Es handelt sich um eine Zündbox für Gasmotore Typ IC 900/910 von Woodward, Fairbanks Morse !

Gruß

Winnie


----------



## Kurt (22 Oktober 2004)

Habe bei Woodward geschmökert. Es gibt ja viele Publikationen, zum Thema Kommunikation aber ...
Die einzige Beschreibung zu CAN beantwort keine Frage.
Bei der Modbus Beschreibung (aber für ein anderes Gerät) ist eine Codeliste enthalten.
Sicher bin ich jedoch, dass es sich um keine CANopen implementierung handelt, sondern die 8 Bytes im Telegramm werden individuell a la Woodward definiert.

Wenn es nicht möglich ist vom Hersteller eine Beschreibung zu den CAN Daten zu bekommen, bleibt dir nur das Forschen. An und für sich eine schöne Aufgabe:

Du kannst ja über Modbus auf das Gerät zugreifen. Du klemmst dich mit einem 'CAN Telegrammansher' auf den CANbus und schaust dir den Inhalt der 8 Byte für Jeden deiner Befehle an und auch was zurückkommt.
Am Besten geht das mit Trace, aber auch im Überschreibmodus funktioniert das, sofern der Verkehr nicht nur über einen Identifier abgewickelt wird.

Möglicherweise hast du ja das Woodward LeoPC Prog mit CAN. Das verwendet die IXXAT Karte. Die haben einen guten CANalyzer - möglicherweise gibt es eine TrialVersion. Wenn du einen anschaffen möchtest der wenig kostet und alles tut was man braucht, dann empfehle ich den PCANexplorer von PEAK (der CAN schon fast zu viel - viel können = kompliziert einstellen).

kurt


----------

